# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Seems to be only one way to get rid of that annoying message

## InvisibleMan

> InvisibleMan, You are member of Excel Help Forum for 1 day(s) now but haven't posted anything yet. How about introducing yourself to the rest of the users? Click on this message bar if you wish to make an introduction thread now. If you wish to post a question, please choose the relevant sub-forum.



and that's by posting a message in this sub-forum.

Hello forum :rolleyes:

TIM

----------


## InvisibleMan

Ah ... so the post count doesn't increase when you post in this sub-forum so the annoying message doesn't go away. Ho hum.

----------


## Marcol

Nice one RS, good to see your still around, or maybe not ...  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum, Invisible Man  :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

@Marcol
'tis not I, if that's what you meant. I am still around, just maintaining a watching brief at the moment

@InvisibleMan,
Welcome - I hope first impressions of the way the forum is set up don't put you off.  :Smilie:

----------


## InvisibleMan

@Marcol: 



> Nice one RS, good to see your still around, or maybe not ...



S/he are not I ...


@arlu1201:Thank you

@romperstomper: Thank you. First impressions? From past observations, emotions seem to run deep amongst the senior members of this forum generating a lot of off-topic dialogue. I think I might try and avoid that, it seems to be quite time-consuming and does not appear to achieve much, other than let off steam. However, it's a busy forum with lots of members and, consequently, questions to be answered.

I'm not sure what the benefit is of intimating to people that they should write an introduction in this sub-forum as it doesn't remove the annoying message.  You still have to post in another sub-forum.

Again, thank you both for the warm welcome.

TIM

----------

